# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  Gothic Horror Map Symbol Set

## Gamerprinter

So the next 50 - 100 photo-realistic map symbols I'm working on fits the theme: Gothic Horror. If I'm going to get the higher number, I'm going to need some ideas, so plug away if you will.

Here's the first few: a translated, 2nd edition copy of the Necronomicon (so it might not grant power...), and a Gypsy Fortune-Teller Vardo wagon... enjoy!

GP

----------


## madcowchef

Do you have a list you're working from so I don't pitch you a lot of ideas your are already planning?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Torture Chamber - an occupied rack, jacob's ladder, iron maiden, perhaps impaled bodies on stakes, head/thumb screw chair, brazier/hot coals/tongs... prison cells.

Vivisectionist's Operating Room - a set of 19th century medical tools (as one object), an operating table, body parts, glass jars with specimins (jars of eyeballs, etc.), maybe Frankenstein's monster partially assembled.

A Faustian Wizard's Lab/Study - grimoires, scrolls, lab equipment, still, solomonic circles, magic squares, varying colored miasma - red, pale blue, green, white, a signed Faustian contract, a copy of the Necronomicon.

Aristocratic Mansion Furnishings - suit of armor on display, candelabra, ornate desk with accounting among other activities, dining table and chairs, master's chair, fancy couch.

Dead Garden - polluted fountain, dead roses and other plants, dead trees, broken statues.

Ghostly Effects - a semi-transparent ghost, shadows on floor with no one standing there, a whispy shadowy figure, various miasma clouds in red, white, pale blue and green, glow emanating from woman's corpse in glass coffin, ghostly orbs.

Masque of the Red Death - piles of plague victims, corpses on a great pyre, wagons full of corpses, miasma burning torches.

Window cast light/shadow - stained glass cast light, ornate panes cast light/shadow, wrought iron gate cast shadow, window cast light with figure peering in.

Some Statuary - marble busts, a few statues, ornate tombstones, stone gargoyles, ornate stone gazing pool (with ghostly drowned figure within).

Random Ideas - small flock of bats, perhaps some hanging bats, perhaps a full murder of crows...

If I get enough ideas, I might make this a 100 object set - but I need more ideas (hint, hint...)

Witch Accoutrements - boiling cauldron, black cat, broom, apothecary equipment and drying herbs hanging.

----------


## Gamerprinter

One more, and I'll sleep late after this. A dead girl in a glass casket. This one entirely done in 3D, with some color tweaking on the woman in Xara for some skin and lip color with transparent pink layer on top, and black for the hair. Everything else - Nendo 1.1, Poser 5 and Raydream Studio 5 (all 3 old software, but work fine for my needs.)

Edit: (I'll repeat a response I made on my G+ community regarding the double sets of eyes on the girl in the glass casket): Its why I did it in 3D, I wanted proper refraction through facets/panes of glass. I didn't plan on it to split the eyes, like that, but that's just it, letting the 3D do the refraction I don't make any judgement calls - it is what it is...

GP

----------


## madcowchef

Coach, wine cellar fittings, some peasant related items, small leisure craft such as a row boat, crypt related items, vampire and vampire hunting related items, beds with straps and other sanitarium objects, cob webs, personal chapel items including broken stain glass window and floor shadows cast by stained glass windows.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Just created a coach, with coachman and horses with proper tack. I created both one of the full vehicle, and one with the roof off the passenger area for game use.

Edit: also did a small candelabra, which I've just attached.

Enjoy!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

One more work-in-progress gothic horror symbol, some aristocrats desk. You'll notice I did something I like to do sometimes in my maps and symbols - placing my own hand-drawn maps as part of a photo-realistic map. Its a fun juxtaposition! I still plan to include a wine decanter, full wineglass and maybe a flintlock pistol in that open drawer.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Finished the Aristocratic master's desk - added a wine decanter, stopper, wine glass (both containing some wine), and a flint lock pistol is peeking from the drawer. Of course the advantage of creating all the extra detail objects is they work stand-alone as well, so multi-purposed objects!

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Working on the vivisectionist operating theater - operating table, table of untensils (with just a start of the medical tools, the table will be filled when done). I plan to create a mop and bloody bucket, more blood on the floor, jars of medication, jars of formaldehyde and 'parts' in them, containers with body arms - hands, limbs, internal organs and more. Also might do some medical oddity equipment.

----------


## Jacktannery

These are great Gameprinter. The only thing I'm not sold on is the candelabra. Actually it is great, but I would also like you to create a black iron spiky wax-dripping gothic candle-stick with a variety of candle colours and no background light effect (or at least a swap-outable background light affect). I don't think anyone on any of the forums (inc dunjinni) has ever made a good gothic candlestick. I made some candles from some of Bogie's bowls here (http://www.cartographersguild.com/ma...tml#post220048) for a commission that I sometimes use, but I've never seen a good gothic horror candle (and your one above is a bit small and chrome/shiny).

----------


## Gamerprinter

The table top, small candelabra is silver, however, I do plan to make a wrought iron, floor standing candelabra as a part of this set eventually. When I complete the operating theater, I plan to hit those miscellaneous objects - like a larger candelabra, tombs, creepy statuary and more, as well as larger candles for more ritualistic purposes; black candles, etc.

----------


## KenG

Was a pipe organ mentioned?

----------


## Gamerprinter

The vivisectionist's operating room is complete... pretty gruesome!

----------


## Gamerprinter

A pile o' bones...

----------


## Bogie

Nice work GP!  I especially like the glass casket and the pile of bones!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Thanks, Bogie!

Here's another for an aristocratic mansion/castle object, an ornate fireplace. Also those two creepy crying angel statues are separate objects that I'll pull from this as stand alone extra pieces. I used Poser child models and added Nendo created wings, then rendered in Raydream Studio, with marble texture added in Xara, everything else Xara.

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

@Jack Tannery - I don't know if these are good enough to qualify for your missing awesome melting candles, but this is the best I could do... I have yet to make a very gothic candelabra for them, these are just the candles (it was actual a tedious job to model all the drips along the side of the candles.)

Melted candles: (top row) unlit, (second row) lit, (3rd row) lit with glow, all candles on the far right verticle orthographic camera view, the rest verticle conical camera view - all done in 3D with flame and glow applied in Xara Designer Pro 9.

GP

----------


## Bogie

Nice candles GP!

----------


## Jacktannery

They are really great Gamerprinter!

----------


## Gamerprinter

A vampire hunter's kit - a set fully laid out for ready use, and another set stored in the vampire hunter's leather satchel. These will be separate kits one in satchel, one not. Set includes: a mirror, a holy water skin, a wooden mallet, wooden stakes, a holy symbol and a clove of garlic. In the satchel is also a book - could be a necrologist's reference guide or the vampire hunter's log book.

GP

----------


## madcowchef

I'm voting the book is just an account book for real estate.  I have it on good authority that its a great way to get in to see a vampire.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Perhaps not for this set, but I designed some Victorian/Steampunk-ish necromancer devices, so I put them together as the lair of the Necropilizer (undead making device) out of the parts. This is almost entirely 3D, except for the floor and walls, which is Xara, of course. I reused the box of limbs from the vivisectionist's operating room, as the "firewood" for the furnace it is adjacent to...

GP

----------


## Gamerprinter

Another gothic horror symbol - a pipe organ for some creepy music!

----------


## Gamerprinter

Well to inspire me to create more gothic horror icons, I decided to begin work on a small gothic castle, using some of what has already been created and some direction for things needing added. So far, hardly furnished, but I've got the great hall as the first floor. The spiral stairs on lower right goes to the cellar level, the stairs to the lower left go up to the palisade wall, while the stairs on top right go up to the palace level. A second floor with several chambers comprise the palace level for library, study, conservatory, parlour and storage areas. With intentions of a third floor with the private residences there. I will also create a wine cellar, masoleum, spring and catacombs level, as well as top down outside of castle, castle grounds, wall, and surrounding area. I wanted a place to put the pipe organ (which is what got me started on this...) This is a work-in-progress.



I plan to add a chapel altar opposite the "throne" on the main floor. I want to create mounted elk and boar heads over the dining table on the wall south of it. The dining table will get a full banquet layout of table decor, roasted pig and other culinary delights, place settings, etc. Doing the roofs, inspire me to create gargoyles and other roof statuary. The library might get a large metal planetary globe, with arm for moon as a center piece among shelves of books, book ends and statuary. So as I say, needing to fill each purpose built room inspires me to create the right content to fit the theme, and actually compells me to work faster in its completion.

----------


## Gamerprinter

Work in progress continues - all work still on the great hall level. Added entry stairs, doorways, fireplaces. Create an altar with 2 angel statues (from the fireplace), I plan to do female deity statue. I created a full banquet dinner on the dining table. And created a mounted elk head. Still got more to do, but I wanted to post the progress... (so I'll be able to pull the mounted heads, altar, banquet layout as separate icons, eventually.)

----------


## Bogie

Great job with the pipes on the pipe organ.

----------


## Jorasha

Yes the pipes is good

----------


## Gamerprinter

The second floor, or palacial level is just about complete. There is a conservatory/music hall where the pipe organ is kept, along with some pew seating. The northwest tower is the lord's office. The chamber to the north is the library (still a few more books to place). The chamber south is the small council chamber. The chamber to the right side is the Chamberlain's office with a small chamberlain's quarters in the southeast tower. Moving right along...

In this section, an antique globe, the pews, the simple bed and secondary desks and cabinets, are the majority of new objects, though you can also see the large candelabra as well. The next floor should feature more unique objects...

----------


## Altrunchen

> Just created a coach, with coachman and horses with proper tack. I created both one of the full vehicle, and one with the roof off the passenger area for game use.
> 
> Edit: also did a small candelabra, which I've just attached.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> GP
> 
> Attachment 64212Attachment 64213


Those look great, but do you have transparencies so that the white background doesn't show up? I tried to find an attached file but I had no success in that.

----------


## Gamerprinter

> Those look great, but do you have transparencies so that the white background doesn't show up? I tried to find an attached file but I had no success in that.


This set of Gothic Horror Objects will be released soon. All objects will be PNG files with Alpha channel transparencies - even those posted that currently aren't, will have transparency included.

----------


## Altrunchen

> This set of Gothic Horror Objects will be released soon. All objects will be PNG files with Alpha channel transparencies - even those posted that currently aren't, will have transparency included.


Ah I getcha, so these are mostly previews huh? Makes sense.  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Rollins

Did these ever release?

----------


## Gamerprinter

Next week, as I am still making a few more symbols to complete this set... just added a stone gargoyle.

----------


## Altrunchen

> Next week, as I am still making a few more symbols to complete this set... just added a stone gargoyle.


MFW:


Dear God, I could hug ya. This will be SO useful!  :Very Happy: 

Thanks!

----------

